# So this is how to catch rides with female drivers...



## Tick Dickler (Jan 16, 2014)

you cant delete posts?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 16, 2014)

meh, i'm not entirely convinced. i mean, if you strapped a dildo to your head you'd get weird stares too. it doesn't mean every woman passing by is like "damn, gimme some of that cock (sticking out of your head)!"


----------



## landpirate (Jan 17, 2014)

Damn, all this talk of dildos and weird stares and the video has been deleted. my life sucks...::banghead::


----------



## Tick Dickler (Jan 17, 2014)

huh its deleted.


----------

